

Netatalk violating GPL in order to force vendor "donations" - sanj
http://www.matthewgkeller.com/blog/2011/07/07/open-response-to-open-letter-to-the-netatalk-community/

======
sanj
More details here: [http://www.netafp.com/open-letter-to-the-netatalk-
community-...](http://www.netafp.com/open-letter-to-the-netatalk-
community-501/)

With the money quote:

 _Now in order to stir things up, we’ve released NetAFP Netatalk 2.2.0 to
customers only, without pushing to Sourceforge. Sourceforge Netatalk will stay
at 2.2-beta4 until we’ve convinced enough OEMs that working with us is in
their own interest, until we generate enough revenue to pay our bills._

